# Mk4 Reliability?



## Th3PurpleHaz3 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll admit it. Every since the first day I laid eyes on them I have been in love with the Mk4 GTI. I wont be happy without one, but everytime I think about purchasing one all I can think about is: poor reliability. From consumer reports to edmunds, everyone says to avoid these cars at all costs. Even my friend's Jetta vr6 has problems and yet he still loves it like a second child. And I can't picture owning something else and being as happy. So, should I just get one- Do the good outweigh the bad (reliability), from your own personal experiences. Or go with a honda but not be as happy for the peace of mind? Im talking about the 02-03 GTi models specifically, 1.8ts and vr6 motors. Btw, always been a volkswagen fan.


_Modified by Th3PurpleHaz3 at 9:59 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Mk4 Reliability? (Th3PurpleHaz3)*

Dude - there isn't much good to them in the first place aside from soft dashboards, and even those will peel.
Doubt you'll listen to anybody though.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

They're good to look at, and they have a lot of power for their weight and price. You have to understand that they are not all unreliable. Plenty of people drive them for years and have no problems. Then again, quite a few people have problems that are nightmarish. 
So all in all, it's a roll of the dice. So get your wallet ready, and hope for the best.










_Modified by GsR at 11:29 AM 12-6-2009_


----------



## Prop (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

I was trying to decide how reliable I felt my MK4 was.
Before 48K, it was under warranty. Window clips (knew before buying), sensor, and a leaky coolant connection that I blame on the oil change guy.
48-85K = nothing
85K - water pump (known issue before buying) plus timing belt (maintenance - interference engine)
85-130K - coolant sensor, maf sensor, coil packs, pcv hoses rotted out,
133K - I believe the fuel pump
plus the normal maintenance items including brakes, tires, battery.
I think I've hit the most common issues with the MK4s.


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Mk4 Reliability? (Blackballed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackballed* »_Dude - there isn't much good to them in the first place aside from soft dashboards, and even those will peel.
Doubt you'll listen to anybody though.

Im sure you wont listen either. Because i felt the exact same way before i bought my jetta. Did not here one good thing about it, but still bought it. People make it seem like your going to buy the car and its going to brake down in a day. Its not true. Just make sure what you get does not have major issues that could cost lots of money and buy it.That car will give you problems but if its what you want get it.
Ive had my for almost 2 years and only had to replace trunk bracket.
113k
its a love and hate relationship.


----------



## RIPkevsGTI (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Reliability? (mk4living)*

Do it, but only one that you know the history of. My 2000 Jetta with the 1.8t is nearing 200K and has been very reliable. If you find one with the upgraded window clips, glove box, water pump, and coil packs you have saved yourself some headaches. My 2000 hasn't had a single failed coilpack, or sensor so i don't know the exact story with them. I just hear about it a lot.
Other than that, just make sure the PO(s) have token care of everything a normal car would have done. Belts, fluids, brakes, filters, etc. Then if you take care of it, and don't drive it too hard, you'll be fine. It's an economy car after all, not a sports car.
Good luck!


----------



## 12PSI (Jan 3, 2006)

I own a 02 Gti 1.8t and haven't had ANY problems to date.
I bought the car with 27K in 04 and now has 94K 
Only major service I've done is a timing belt and just did the rotors and pads.
Has its minor problems but if you take care of it I think its a great car.


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Mk4 Reliability? (Th3PurpleHaz3)*

MkIV's are the biggest mistake you'll ever make.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 Reliability? (Fe2O3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fe2O3* »_MkIV's are the biggest mistake you'll ever make.

or the best








It's def. a gamble, you could get a good one that is trouble free OR one that is in the shop every week.


----------



## boilerman (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 Reliability? (Th3PurpleHaz3)*

I've had since I bought it new in 2002. It is a 1.8T. I had all the problems associated with the mkiv, window regulators, coil pack, seat heater etc, but they were all covered under warranty. Once all those have been taken care of, my car has been quite reliable. If you want one, I say go for it but I would try to get one that was not modified and has had all warrenty work done to it. Take your time checking each car out, ask for maintaince receipts and do a carfax on the ones you are seriously considering. Good luck! and remember, not all mkiv's are POS!!


----------



## Rumit (Apr 5, 2008)

Look for a Certified Pre-Owned.. comes with 2 years of warranty.


----------

